# Idiot Proof Windows 8?



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Any way to "idiot proof" Windows 8? No disrespect meant to my mother, but she cannot seem to use her computer without ending up with some toolbar/malware crap installed that hijacks her homepage/search engine and then when everything is changed I have to deal with it. She keeps getting programs installed that are affecting her experience on the computer. I always have to pick up the pieces and spend hours fixing it.

I am wondering if there is some way to PREVENT changing settings or installing new programs to the computer or toolbars to chrome. Perhaps require an admin password before making ANY changes to the computer? Any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

She should not have Admin privileges. Set up a regular user account for her. She can sign in only there if you create a PW for the Admin account.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Corday said:


> She should not have Admin privileges. Set up a regular user account for her. She can sign in only there if you create a PW for the Admin account.


Are you saying that a regular user account does not have the ability to install programs/change important system settings/install toolbars on chrome?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can set to prevent anything. Most importantly, she won't be able to download and install programs. I'm assuming you have a decent AV program. Also as a preventative add Spyware Blaster: SpywareBlaster® Download. It's free.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

> Are you saying that a regular user account does not have the ability to install programs/change important system settings/install toolbars on chrome?


Yes.

That is pretty much the reason why limited user accounts were designed in the first place. Such users can run most software but cannot install applications or change system settings. And you don't have to do anything special to make it so. That is standard for standard accounts.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I changed her account to a "Standard Account" and created an Admin account with a password. I logged completely out of the admin account and I am on her account and it is still letting me install programs and make changes. The UAC window pops up and all she has to do is press yes and it installs. I am hoping there is a way to make it so the program cannot be installed without the admin password entered. Is there some setting I need to change?

EDIT: By the way. Seems like I can just go to User Accounts on this standard account and make myself an "Administrator". Not like my mother would know how to do that, but doesn't this completely defeat the purpose of requiring Administrator permission to do things?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Changing her account wasn't the best way to handle this since she had and still has certain permissions. Create a brand new regular Users Account. That will be hers from now on. Change the PW on her old account since we might have to extract things later from it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

After what you do as I suggested, I'd still follow up with this:
We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support ForumForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Corday said:


> After what you do as I suggested, I'd still follow up with this:
> We recommend that you read this article…
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
> follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum section of the forum.
> ...


I'm guessing this was posted in this thread by mistake. I will try the previous advice of creating a new standard account and see if that account is able to install programs.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It wasn't a mistake. After the new account functions and all appears to be well, I still think you need the system "looked at". I think some of the "bad guys" are lingering in the unit even if you feel you've removed them all.


----------

